# Do You Have to Bleed Cobia?



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Title says it all, are cobia a fish you have to bleed?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

No, just make sure you cut out all the dark red flesh along the back bone.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Any fish that can be bled should be bled. Of course if it's hot out it is more important to get the fish on ice. I don't know if it would work with cobia (I don't see why it wouldn't) but with halibut we cut half way through the base of the tail and let it bleed out while it's still alive.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Any big game fish like that is best bled if possible. They are just like a human, when they get worked up and fight, their blood heats up. This causes acid and blood to build up in the meat. If you get them completely covered in ice as soon as you get them in the boat you're fine though.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

tiderider said:


> No, just make sure you cut out all the dark red flesh along the back bone.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

make them bleed


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Any big game fish like that is best bled if possible. They are just like a human, when they get worked up and fight, their blood heats up. This causes acid and blood to build up in the meat. If you get them completely covered in ice as soon as you get them in the boat you're fine though.


This is the problem wioth fighting fish with too light of tackle. Latic acid Why ruin a fish .


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

tiderider said:


> No, just make sure you cut out all the dark red flesh along the back bone.


Ditto what tiderider said above.


----------



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

I bleed all my fish. It keeps it from being a bloody mess when you filet them. I just reach in(with gloves) and rip a couple of gills.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

slam a freakin gaff in it!


----------

